
Reverse engineering and exploiting a critical Little Snitch vulnerability - adamnemecek
https://sentinelone.com/blogs/shut-snitch-reverse-engineering-exploiting-critical-little-snitch-vulnerability-reverse-engineering-mac-os-x/
======
ejcx
Wow. Incredibly detailed and technical. Wonderful blog post. High five. There
isn't enough of this type of research happening and being published (in a
detailed form)

